# Did anyone say 'teeth'?



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

You said what?










Ah, these two?



















They are very useful...



















And they make me look fierce (people call it adorable, but they're wrong).



















Okay, maybe sliiiigtly adorable. Explorin' the new cage!










Which looks like this:



















Týr is doing great, he lost over 200 grams since I got him in October last year and he really seems to like his new cage. He is such an active and funny little guy and he is getting friendlier and less grumpy too


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

TEEFS!! I love the little teefs.

What a handsome fellow!

ML


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeef!!!!

I love them


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Teef! Adorable! What great photos... LOVE your setup!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm really happy with the setup too


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I love the plants! Does he not chew on them? Live, or plastic? They are "hedgie proof"? It's a beautiful cage set up.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Your hedgehog is so so cute! If only I could get mine to stay still so I could get a few pictures... I love your setup as well, it looks like paradise for a hog!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!

The plants are fake. He doesn't show any interest in them at all. He doesn't even look at them. :lol: 
He rarely sits still as well, I just have to be really quick with snapping a picture! And bribing with food helps too!


----------



## Antares (Mar 25, 2014)

wow! your hedgie is adorable! The pale look of him plus the teeth make him look like a cute vampirish hedgehog! xD


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It does  Found him like this yesterday, he was just relaxing it seemed. :lol:


----------



## LittleGolith13 (Mar 24, 2014)

That cage setup is awesome I wish I could set one up like that but I have to hide Goliaths cage so unfortunately something that cool is out of the question lol


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I still love going back to look at these pictures!!!


----------

